# Allinkasso und Interactive Win



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Sie haben auch ein Schreiben der *Allinkasso GmbH* in München erhalten, weil Sie angeblich einer *Firma Interactive WIN* rund 132 Euro schulden? Sie fürchten Betrug und Abzocke oder sind zumindest verunsichert, was Sie nun tun sollen? Diskutieren Sie hier mit anderen Betroffenen im Forum.

Bitte beachten: Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Sonicht (9 Oktober 2008)

*Allinkasso versuchts mal wieder / Interactive WIN*

*Hallo !

Wie unterdessen viele andere User in diversen Foren hab auch ich gestern von Allinkasso im Namen der Firma Interactice WIN Deutl. Interactivemedia Limited eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.

Betrag 132 Euro und angebliche Anmeldung bei ???? im Januar. 

Wollte Euch nur warnen !*


----------



## Katerle35 (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso versuchts mal wieder / Interactive WIN*

Ja, von Allinkasso habe ich heute auch eine Forderung bekommen, auch über 132 €. Habe gleich zurückgeschrieben, aber das nützt ja bei diesen Unternehmen nichts....bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht...vielleicht sollte ich mal Portokosten einklagen? Über die Münchner Telefonnr. errreicht man natürlich auch Niemanden.........einfach eine Frechheit solche "Firmen"


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso versuchts mal wieder / Interactive WIN*

Wer diesen unverschämten Wisch bekommt sollte ganz cool bleiben. Inkassoläden speziell 
so dubiose wie dieser, haben nicht die  geringsten  Sondervollmachten  sondern agieren nur als
machtlose Briefschreiber. 

Da noch nicht einmal mitgeteilt wird, für was die Luftforderung sein soll, ist das Ganze 
nur ein mit stinkenden Gasen versehener  Testballon anzusehen.

Leider wird es wie immer jede Menge verängstigte Verbraucher geben, die dieser bisher 
dreisteten  Nutzlosmasche  nachgeben   und  zahlen.


----------



## luckyluk (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso versuchts mal wieder / Interactive WIN*

hallo habe auch ein schreiben von allinkasso bekommen soll 132,49€
bezahlen so langsam gehen die mir auf denn sack hatte schon vor 2monaten eine mahnung von ell inkasso die wollten mich auch abzocken ist echt der hammer wie mit unseren daten in deutschland umgegangen wird
gruss jo


----------



## logo01 (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: AVE Allinkasso*

guten Abend
habe auch eine rechnung in höhe v. 132,73 @ erhalten.
ich kenne diese Firma garnicht und habe auch am 19.08.08 keine Mahnung erhalten. bevor ich zum Anwalt gehe. möchte ich die genaue Internetseite  wenns überhaupt eine gibt kennen wen hat siese Internetseite  ??
Danke 
Logo01


----------



## ankebluemi (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: AVE Allinkasso*

Hallo...auch ich habe so einen netten Brief bekommen. Morgen geht die Betrugsanzeige raus. Von mir sehen die mit Sicherheit keinen Cent.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: AVE Allinkasso*



logo01 schrieb:


> möchte ich die genaue Internetseite  wenns überhaupt eine gibt kennen 1


Bisher ist keine bekannt


----------



## blowfish (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso versuchts mal wieder / Interactive WIN*



luckyluk schrieb:


> ...ist echt der hammer wie mit unseren daten in deutschland umgegangen wird
> gruss jo



Mir wird immer ganz schlecht, wenn ich sehe wie so mancher sorglos mit seinen Daten umgeht, wenn in einer Kaufhalle ein großer PKW steht, daneben ein Tisch mit so kleinen Karten die man ausfüllen soll. Diese werden dann in den PKW geworfen. Was da im unteren Rand im grauen Streifen steht, wird meist nicht gelesen. (Weitere Verwendung der Daten zu Werbezwecken)
Man sollte sich schon mal überlegen, wo man so alles seine Daten hinterlassen hat.


----------



## sr68 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: AVE Allinkasso*



logo01 schrieb:


> guten Abend
> habe auch eine rechnung in höhe v. 132,73 @ erhalten.
> ich kenne diese Firma garnicht und habe auch am 19.08.08 keine Mahnung erhalten. bevor ich zum Anwalt gehe. möchte ich die genaue Internetseite  wenns überhaupt eine gibt kennen wen hat siese Internetseite  ??
> Danke
> Logo01


eine Internetadresse gibt es http://www.allinkasso.de/ gestern sah das Haus nur ganz anderst aus als heute. In Kontak kann man mit denen aber nicht treten, die Seite wäre im Aufbau (haha). Ich habe gestern auch so einen Brief bekommen, wenn ich mir das Datum und die Uhrzeit anschaue dann müssen wohl meine Fische mich angemeldet haben, um die Uhrzeit war ich nachweislich noch im Büro.
Wie ich allerdings reagieren werde weiß ich noch nicht, zumal sie meinen Vornamen total falsch geschrieben haben.


----------



## sr68 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: AVE Allinkasso*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bisher ist keine bekannt


http://www.allinkasso.de  diese Adresse gibt es, die Häuser scheinen täglich zu wechseln.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: AVE Allinkasso*



sr68 schrieb:


> diese Adresse gibt es, die Häuser scheinen täglich zu wechseln.


mein steter Wahlspruch:  Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt


----------



## BloedBlond (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

Ich hab auch diesen netten Brief von Allinkasso bekommen 132,68 euro.
Hat es Sinn dise Leute an zu zeigen?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*



BloedBlond schrieb:


> Hat es Sinn dise Leute an zu zeigen?


Weswegen? Wenn dich einer  auf der Strasse anquatscht:  "gib mir  nen Euro!" , 
willste den anzeigen? Nichts anders ist das im Prinzip.


----------



## BloedBlond (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

..aber sie erschwindeln sich geld, mit firmennamen, die es ancheinend nicht gibt

wie soll man sich denn verhalten, einfach ignorieren??


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*



BloedBlond schrieb:


> ..aber sie erschwindeln sich geld, mit firmennamen, die es ancheinend nicht gibt


Der Betrugsvorwurf ist  leider sehr schwer nachzuweisen, das verständliche Unrechtsbewußtsein 
deckt sich nicht immer mit der Gesetzeslage.
Unrechtmäßige Forderungen, die  völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind,  sind zwar ärgerlich,
 aber auch nicht wert, als Verbraucher darüber weiter Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## sr68 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

leichter gesagt als getan, aber da stimmt doch in unserem Rechtsstaat etwas nicht wenn dieser es erlaubt dass sich solche dubiosen Firmen (die im übrigen selber genug Verfahren am Hals haben bzw. hatten) weiterhin ungescholtene Bürger mit ihrem Dreck zu belästigen.


----------



## passer (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

@Gast TE

Kannst du mal den Mahnbescheid anonymisiert (ohne Aktenzeichen, Empfängeradresse etc. aber mit Absender Adresse ) hier reinstellen.
Das würde die Sache glaubwürdig machen.


----------



## sr68 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

bin im Büro und hab den Wisch nicht dabei. Aber hier gibt es bestimmt genug andere Geschädigter die denselben Brief bekommen haben, da wird bestimmt jemand dabei sein der den Brief einstellen kann.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*



passer schrieb:


> @Gast TE
> 
> Kannst du mal den Mahnbescheid anonymisiert (ohne Aktenzeichen, Empfängeradresse etc. aber mit Absender Adresse ) hier reinstellen.


Das könnte er nur, wenn er sich anmeldet und  auch nur wenn er sich mit einem der Moderatoren
 in Verbindung setzt. 

Das Posting ist aus thematischen Gründen aus einen anderen Forenteil  an diesen Thread gehängt 
worden. Gäste können nicht im Forum Allgemeines
 posten 

Mahnbescheide werden von dafür zuständigen Amtsgerichten zugestellt und 
 nicht von privaten "Geldbeschaffern"

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## passer (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

bilderhoster.net - Bilder kostenlos hochladen


Das sollte auch ohne Anmeldung gehen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

Sehe  gerade, dass diese Gastpostings* zwei Jahre*  alt sind und nichts mit den aktuellen Fällen zu tun haben


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*



logo01 schrieb:


> möchte ich die genaue Internetseite wenns überhaupt eine gibt kennen wen hat siese Internetseite ??


 Es soll diese hier gewesen sein: interactive-win.co* [*=m], ein Angebot aus Bad Homburg von denen hier: NEW INTERACTIVE MEDIA GROUP (siehe dort das Impressum).



sr68 schrieb:


> allinkasso.de/ gestern sah das Haus nur ganz anderst aus als heute.


Das ist Quatsch, das Haus ist in Münchens bester Lage und schaut von der Seite genau so aus, wie auf dem dargestellten Bild.



sr68 schrieb:


> allinkasso.de die Seite wäre im Aufbau


Die Seite zieht momentan um auf einen anderen Server.



BloedBlond schrieb:


> ..aber sie erschwindeln sich geld, mit firmennamen, die es ancheinend nicht gibt


Siehe erster Absatz. Darüber hinaus muss man in diesem Fall hier ganz klar trennen zwischen dem Anbieter, der eine Forderung aufstellt und dem Inkasso, dass hier anscheinend ml wieder "nur" seine Aufgab wahrnimmt, von dem dazu ermächtigt wurde. Ob gutgläubig oder nicht, mag ich hier nicht bewerten.


----------



## luckyluk (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

hallo wie kannst du die noch in schutz nehmen das glaub
ich ja garnicht das ist ja nicht das erstemal das die bei sowas mitmachen
oder arbeitest du für die ist ja echt der hammer
bist wohl ein wenig naiv


----------



## cicojaka (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*



luckyluk schrieb:


> hallo wie kannst du die noch in schutz nehmen


Dieses Forum ist seit Jahren für fundierte Hintergrundinformationen bekannt. Wenn hier geschrieben wird, dass es die Firmen nicht gibt, dann ist das falsch und wird richtig gestellt. Hier wird keiner in Schutz genommen, ebensowenig wie (ohne Klare Belege)  in den Schmutz gezogen.


> das ist ja nicht das erstemal das die bei sowas mitmachen


 wer ist "die", wer ist "was"? Meinst Du allinkasso? Die haben allerdings wirklich mitunter Pech mit ihrer Kundenauswahl. Soll passieren.


> oder arbeitest du für die ist ja echt der hammer


Die Mitarbeit eines hier etablierten Mitglieds bei Firmen aus der Szene wäre hier bekannt und ist hier nicht gegeben.


> bist wohl ein wenig naiv


und Du? Reichlich unverschämt. Willst Du Unterstützung haben? Unterstützung geben? Oder stänkern?

Tut mir leid, aber Dein Ton übersteigt selbst meine Toleranzschwelle.



Reducal schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus muss man in diesem Fall hier ganz klar trennen zwischen dem Anbieter, der eine Forderung aufstellt und dem Inkasso, dass hier anscheinend ml wieder "nur" seine Aufgab wahrnimmt, von dem dazu ermächtigt wurde. Ob gutgläubig oder nicht, mag ich hier nicht bewerten.


Man muß schon zwischen den Zeilen lesen können


----------



## BloedBlond (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

.......wie kann es denn sein, dass anscheinend sehr viele Menschen den gleichen Brief, mit fast identischen Zahlungsaufforderungen vom gleichen Unternehmen, mit dem gleichen Gläubigerzum gleichen Zeipunkt bekommen? Da vermutet man doch am ehesten einen *Betrug*


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



BloedBlond schrieb:


> Da vermutet man doch am ehesten einen *Betrug*


Aber natürlich! Es dürfte wohl in diese Richtung gehen. Nur bedient sich der eigentliche Handlungsführer einem, der die Drecksarbeit macht und für ihn (womöglich nicht bösgläubig) die Beute reinholt. Mit gefangen, mit gehangen zieht hier nicht, sonst könnte man ja gleich generell das Inkassowesen abschaffen.



BloedBlond schrieb:


> sehr viele Menschen den gleichen Brief, mit fast identischen Zahlungsaufforderungen vom gleichen Unternehmen...*


Alle Mahnunsempfänger erhielten die selben Schreiben mit genau dem selben Betrag. Die Abweichung liegt nur bei den kleingedruckten Einzelheiten unten links und den Empfängerdaten. Die Briefe wurden sicher alle zeitnah - anscheinend letzte und diese Woche - versendet, da es doch eine recht hohe Anzahl war.


----------



## cicojaka (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

(... "Betrug!"...)


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Aber natürlich! Es dürfte wohl in diese Richtung gehen.


Dann kann man ja nur hoffen, dass die Ermittlungsbehörden ihre Gedankengänge auch in diese Richtung bewegen und zwar in angemessener Geschwindigkeit. Aber da hofft man wohl mit mehr Recht darauf, dass Engel Aloisius die Münchner Staatskanzlei erreicht.


----------



## runrig1 (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute ebenfalls diesen Brief über 132,44 € erhalten. Werde ihn wegwerfen und warten, bis der Mahnbescheid per Einschreiben kommt. Dann Einspruch einlegen und die Firma wegen versuchten Betruges beim örtlichen Polizeiposten anzeigen. Und zwar mir einer :-D Kostenforderung meinerseits für die aufgewendete Zeit. Nichts ist umsonst im Leben und schon garnicht meine kostbare Freizeit.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



runrig1 schrieb:


> und warten, bis der Mahnbescheid per Einschreiben kommt.


wenn du den meinst:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Der kommt per Zustellung (nur) von einem Amtsgericht, aber auf den wirst du
 wie alle andern hier vergeblich warten. Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kostet 
übrigens den Antragsteller erst mal 23€ die er  vorstrecken muß..


----------



## NoChance (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Hi, bin selber von diesem netten Brief betroffen und habe mich danach sofort im Internet versucht schlau zu machen.
Dabei bin ich auf eine Seite gestossen wo mittlerweile über 300 Geschädigte sich gemeldet haben. :cry:

In Forum hier habe ich gelesen dass jemand eine Internet Adresse gerne hätte: w*w.interactive-win.com/
Dies ist nun diese besagte Internetseite.
Als ich auf diese Seite geklickt habe (schlimmer kann es ja nicht mehr werden :scherzkeks: ) wurde mir dann doch etwas mulmig, da dort ganz klar steht dass der Vertrag (welchen die auch immer meinen) nach 6 Monaten sich automatisch auf 2 Jahre verlängert.
Ebenso wurde in dem anderen Forum drauf aufmerksam gemacht dass die Inkasso Inhaberin weitere 2 Inkassos hat, was ja auch kein Verbrechen ist, aber wohl bereits 2005 und 2006 wohl schon einmal im Internet namentlich bei einer [......] erwähnt wurde. Ob wissentlich oder nicht, erwarte ich einfach von einem Inkassobüro saubere Arbeit.
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr schon einmal so ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Internetfirma hatte bzw. deren Inkassobüro und dies nur mit meinem Anwalt in den Griff bekommen habe, verfahre ich hier genauso.
Strafanzeige meinerseits wurde bereits bei der Polizei gestellt. Nun wird sich meine Anwältin damit befassen.

Nur Augen zu machen und nichts tun hilft den Leuten nicht die evtl. nicht über ein Internet verfügen und somit von diesen ganzen Aktionen hier nichts mitbekommen.
Und wie ich in Internet gelesen  habe wurden wohl auch verstorbene Menschen angemahnt.
Also sollten alle helfen damit solche Leute die dahinter stecken sehen dass der Verbraucher sich nicht alles gefallen lässt.


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



NoChance schrieb:


> ..., da dort ganz klar steht
> ...
> Nachdem ich letztes Jahr schon einmal so ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Internetfirma hatte bzw. deren Inkassobüro und dies nur mit meinem Anwalt in den Griff bekommen habe


Das ist völliger Schwachsinn oder sogar ein gezieltes Verunsicherungsposting.

Niemand hat ein Problem, die Belästigung durch schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben auszusitzen. Im vorliegenden Fall gibt es klare Ratschläge:

Interactive Win und Allinkasso: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Bezahlung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Mehr ist nicht zu wissen.


----------



## NoChance (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



dvill schrieb:


> Das ist völliger Schwachsinn oder sogar ein *gezieltes* Verunsicherungsposting.


 
Ich dachte immer Forums sind dazu da um seine Erfahrungen auszutauschen.
 Sry wenn ich vielleicht bei der anderen Sache zu blöd war die selber in den Griff zu bekommen und einen Anwalt dazu brauchte.

Dies war in keinster Weise ein Verunsicherungsposting sondern lediglich meine eigene Erfahrung mit sowas.
Wenn man mal ein wenig im Internet rumschnüffelt gab es sogar Leute die bezahlt haben, weil sie nicht den Mut hatten das auszustehen.

Jeder geht mit so einer Sache anders um. Nur kann ich leider nicht den Fehler dabei sehen wenn man seine eigenen Erfahrungen mitteilt.

Und das es "gezielt" gewesen sein soll, ist wohl eine Unterstellung.
Mit Sicherheit reagiert man als Mutter mit einem kleinen Kind etwas beunruhigter wie Männer oder alleinstehende (eigenes Beispiel ist mein Mann).

Dennoch nicht umsonst heißt es halt ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer.

Also nochmal zum mitschreiben: Mein Beitrag war schlicht und ergreifend basierend auf *meine eigene Erfahrung* bzw. mein eigenes Vorgehen.

Einige können solche Sachen durchstehen, andere verlieren halt nach mehreren Briefen oder sogar Anrufen die Fassung. 
Bin ich deshalb schuldig?


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



NoChance schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Forums sind dazu da um seine Erfahrungen auszutauschen.


Genau das. Und dann dürfen andere noch schreiben, was sie davon halten.

Wir achten hier im Forum außerdem sehr darauf, was andere, die hier lesen, für ihr eigenes Problem schlussfolgern können.

Wenn das Geschriebe offensichtlich unsinnig, irreal, im Zusammenhang falsch oder irreführend ist, dann schreiben wir das auch.

Niemand, der unaufgefordert schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben ohne nachvollziehbare Begründung erhält, ist "ohne Chance".


----------



## logo01 (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*



BloedBlond schrieb:


> Ich hab auch diesen netten Brief von Allinkasso bekommen 132,68 euro.
> Hat es Sinn dise Leute an zu zeigen?



:-p
ja ich habe diese Fa. 2 mal Angezeigt 
die 1 Anzeige gegen Interactive Win wegen Betruges

die 2. gegen Allinkasso wegen beihilfe zum Betrug.

muß nun abwarten was daraus wird.
melde mich dann
aber zahlen auf keinen fall
gruß
Logo 01


----------



## BloedBlond (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*

ich war auch schon bei der Polizei , die sagten mir allerdings ich könne nur Anzeige gegen Allinkasso machen, weil von denen der Brief stammt.


----------



## logo01 (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win etc.*



BloedBlond schrieb:


> ich war auch schon bei der Polizei , die sagten mir allerdings ich könne nur Anzeige gegen Allinkasso machen, weil von denen der Brief stammt.




meine Anzeigen wurden beide aufgenommen 
:-p


----------



## Sonicht (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Meine aufnehmende Beamtin hat das Feld erstmal freigelassen, sie meinte es sei noch nicht ganz klar, gegen wen die Anzeige gerichtet sei. 

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang fand ich ihre Aussage auf meine Frage, wann denn in Bayern Online-Strafanzeigen möglich seien. DAS wird es in Bayern NIE geben ! :wall: :roll: Jaja, Laptop und Lederhose. :-? Und alle Dienststellen hier in der Umgebung klagen über Personalabbau, Überstunden, mangelnde Gelder...... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Insider (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



logo01 schrieb:


> :-p
> ja ich habe diese Fa. 2 mal Angezeigt
> die 1 Anzeige gegen Interactive Win wegen Betruges
> 
> die 2. gegen Allinkasso wegen beihilfe zum Betrug.


Das macht wenig Sinn, da man allenfalls einen Tatzusammenhang konstruieren könnte. Der aufnehmende Beamte bekommt aber zumindest ein Stricherl mehr auf seiner Tätigkeitsliste.


BloedBlond schrieb:


> ich war auch schon bei der Polizei , die sagten mir allerdings ich könne nur Anzeige gegen Allinkasso machen, weil von denen der Brief stammt.


Das ist Unsinn und sachfremd. Aber so wird stets bei den Behörden gewurschtelt.


Sonicht schrieb:


> Meine aufnehmende Beamtin hat das Feld erstmal freigelassen, sie meinte es sei noch nicht ganz klar, gegen wen die Anzeige gerichtet sei.


Sehr gut von der Beamtin!


Sonicht schrieb:


> Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang fand ich ihre Aussage auf meine Frage, wann denn in Bayern Online-Strafanzeigen möglich seien. DAS wird es in Bayern NIE geben !


Zum Glück ist das so! NRW, Brandenburg und die anderen Bundesländer machen vor, was eigentlich nicht sein soll. Zum einen sind Anzeigenerstatter erstmal nicht verifiziert und außerdem bedarf eine Onlineanzeige zumeist noch Nachermittlungen bei den Schreiberlingen. Andererseits fehlen zumeist bei Onlineanzeigen die notwendigen Beweismittel, hier z. B. die Mahnung. Also wird eine Onlineanzeige von der portalführenden Behörde einfach dorthin geschickt, wohin sie der Portalnutzer gerichtet haben will und das ist bei näherer Betrachtung des Falles nicht selten falsch und verzögert somit den Verfahrensablauf. Über den gesteigerten Verwaltungsaufwand und das Einbeziehen sachfremder Behörden will ich lieber gar nicht erst nachdenken.


----------



## Oldiemaus (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

*Wie gut, daß ich schon etwas mißtrauischer geworden bin, denn am Donnerstag fand ich in unserem Briefkasten die gleiche Aufforderung von ALLINKASSO München, daß wir 132 Euro zu zahlen hätten. *
*Angaben genauso wie bei allen anderen.*
*Pech nur für die, daß sie den Namen meines Mannes verwendet haben, der weder PC noch Telefon benutzt und so auf keinen Fall ein so dubioses Geschäft abschließen konnte.*
*Habe bereits an die BILD-Zeitung einen Bericht gesandt und mich bei der Polizei beraten lassen.*
*Wenn wir alle gegen diese [ edit]  vorgehen, müßte es doch gelingen, sie endlich zu bestrafen.*
*Mal ehrlich : Wer zuckt nicht erst mal zusammen, wenn so ein Schreiben eintrifft ?!*


----------



## Kali (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

ich habe heute auch so nen netten Brief bekommen,...allerdings auf Umwegen..tztzt
der Brief ist letzte Woche bei meinen Eltern gelandet,....da wohne ich schon seit bestimmt 5 Jahren nicht mehr, ausserdem nuja hab ich schon seit 2 Jahren einen anderen Nachnamen *löl* und zum besagten Zeitpunkt war ich auf Arbeit *G* also total daneben,...hätten wenigstens aktuelle daten nehmen sollen 
ne ich werd am donnerstag mein Glück bei der Polizeit versuchen und Anzeihe erstellen, dann muß ich eh grad in die Rcihtung,...leider hab ich doofe arbeitszeiten,..sodaß ich nur auf gut glück versuchen kann ob einer da ist, aber heut hatte mir die eine nette Polizistin am Telefon schon gesagt, ich könnte die dann auch zur not per Post einschicken


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Kali schrieb:


> ne ich werd am donnerstag mein Glück bei der Polizeit versuchen und Anzeihe erstellen


Dann sage denen aber unbedingt, dass es dahin gehend bereits ein bundesweites Verfahren bei der Polizei Bad Homburg (K23/24) gibt.


----------



## Kukuk (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Hallo, ich bin Rechtsanwältin in Hamburg. Der Vater einer Mitarbeiterin hat auch das 132,-- Eur Schreiben von Allinkasso erhalten. Ich beabsichtige aus unlauterem Wettbewerbsrecht gegen dieses Unternehmen vorzugehen (im eigenen Namen auf eigenes Risiko). Ich benötige dafür, um einen Gerichtsstand in Hamburg zu bekommen, ein Exemplar des Allinkasso-Interactive WIN Schreibens, das an einen hamburger Adressaten gesendet wurde. Wer ist bereit, mir ein solches zur Verfügung zu stellen? Wie gesagt, Kosten entstehen dabei keine.


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Kukuk schrieb:


> Ich beabsichtige aus unlauterem Wettbewerbsrecht gegen dieses Unternehmen vorzugehen


Gegen wen wollen sie denn vorgehen? Gegen die Allinkasso GmbH oder gegen deren Mandanten, der die Mahnungen ausgelöst hat? Folgen sie doch mal dem Link in diesem Posting hier von Seite 2: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/253044-post23.html


----------



## Kukuk (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Ich werde gegen das Inkassounternehmen vorgehen. Da ich direkter Mitbewerber bin, ist es unlauter, Forderungen einzutreiben, die offensichtlich nicht bestehen (das es sich hier um [......] handelt ist zweifellos den diversen Foren zu entnehmen und einfach zu belegen). Es ist mir klar, das ich gegebenenfalls Zeit und Geld ohne Erfolg investiere (Insolvenz, Abtauchen des Gegners etc.).


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Kukuk schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Rechtsanwältin in Hamburg..


An Hand der uns vorliegenden Anmeldedaten ist dies nicht verifizierbar


----------



## Kukuk (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Wie kann ich "mich" verifizieren.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Siehe *P*(rivate) *N*(achricht)


----------



## bernhard (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Eventuell kann die

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

helfen.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Kukuk schrieb:


> Wie kann ich "mich" verifizieren.


ist erfolgreich durchgeführt

Wilkommen im Forum!


----------



## bernhard (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Und im Augsblog

Allinkasso mahnt für Interactive WIN | Augsblog.de

Dort sind viele Betroffene.


----------



## Kali (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dann sage denen aber unbedingt, dass es dahin gehend bereits ein bundesweites Verfahren bei der Polizei Bad Homburg (K23/24) gibt.


Dankeschön, schon notiert


----------



## dvill (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



> Doch gegenüber der Polizei rechtfertigt sich Allinkasso: Sie habe nur im Auftrag der britischen Firma „Interactive WIN Deutschl. N. Interactivemedia Limited“ gehandelt. Eine Internetfirma, deren Seite interacitve-win.net es vor einigen Tagen noch nicht mal gab, die erst Anfang Oktober online ging – und jetzt die Leute auffordert, für Nutzungen seit Februar zu bezahlen.


Abendzeitung - Inkasso-Betrug im großen Stil


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



dvill schrieb:


> Abendzeitung - Inkasso-Betrug im großen Stil
> 
> 
> > Laut LKA dürften aber viel mehr Briefe im Freistaat verschickt worden sein.


Na klar doch, das haben ja sogar die Journalisten schon heraus gefunden:


dvill schrieb:


> Abendzeitung - Inkasso-Betrug im großen Stil
> 
> 
> > 11000 der dubiosen Schreiben hat die in Bogenhausen ansässige Allinkasso GmbH nach eigenen Angaben verschickt


Aber so ist es nun mal, wenn man eine Behörde fragt, die mit der Sache nichts zu tun hat!



dvill schrieb:


> Abendzeitung - Inkasso-Betrug im großen Stil
> 
> 
> > ....rät den Empfängern, eine Betrugsanzeige zu stellen oder das „Schreiben in den Müll zu werfen


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun! Das Schreiben in den Müll ist o. k., da sicher alle Mahnungsempfänger den Behörden bereits bekannt sind. Allinkasso arbeitet mit Automatismen, da werden die gelieferten Daten eingelesen und so dem Mahnlauf zugeführt. Das diese Daten die Polizei als aller erstes interessierte, davon würde ich mal stark ausgehen.


----------



## Nessi88 (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Guten Abend!
Ich habe der Inkasso Firma (die sich praktischerweise bei mir ums Eck befindet) mal einen Besuch abgestattet.
Auf die Frage wieso ich Sturm klingele und den Brief nicht einfach in den Briefkasten werfe, habe ich die Dame darauf hingewiesen dass ich mich nur mal von ihrer Existenz überzeugen wollte.
Darüber wie dieses angebliche "Büro" aussieht will ich garnicht weiter reden...


----------



## sascha (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



> Darüber wie dieses angebliche "Büro" aussieht will ich garnicht weiter reden...



Tu es trotzdem. Das ist spannend...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Nessi88 schrieb:


> Darüber wie dieses angebliche "Büro" aussieht will ich garnicht weiter reden...


Das Büro der Allinkasso GmBH ist im EG dieser herrschaftlichen Villa > HIER <. Was man aber vergeblich sucht, ist die vermeintliche New Interactive Media Ltd. des Bad Homburger Italieners in dem runter gekommenen Sozialbau > HIER<.


Nessi88 schrieb:


> ....habe ich die Dame darauf hingewiesen dass ich mich nur mal von ihrer Existenz überzeugen wollte....


...dann hast du wahrscheinlich mit der blonden Chefin persönlich gesprochen. Hast du sie auch gefragt, wie mit der Mahnung nun umzugehen sein soll?


----------



## Nessi88 (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Das Büro der Allinkasso GmBH ist im EG dieser herrschaftlichen Villa > HIER <. Was man aber vergeblich sucht, ist die vermeintliche New Interactive Media Ltd. des Bad Homburger Italieners in dem runter gekommenen Sozialbau > HIER<.


 

Ja, von aussen wirkt das Büro der Allinkasso GmbH wirklich nobel.
Was man von der Tür aus ersichtlich vorfindet ist allerdings was Anderes.
Ein fast leerer Raum, leicht rechts eine Theke auf der sich Bergeweise Papierkram, Stofftiere und Anderes stapelt.



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> ...dann hast du wahrscheinlich mit der blonden Chefin persönlich gesprochen. Hast du sie auch gefragt, wie mit der Mahnung nun umzugehen sein soll?


 
Eine blonde Dame hat mir geöffnet, ob es sich allerdings dabei um die Chefin handelte weiss ich nicht. Zu weiteren Fragen bin ich garnicht gekommen, weil sie etwas verdutzt wirkte und dann auch wieder die Tür geschlossen hat.
Hab schon darüber nachgedacht noch einmal vorbeizufahren und ihr ein paar Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Allinkasso arbeitet mit Automatismen, da werden die gelieferten Daten eingelesen und so dem Mahnlauf zugeführt.


Wenn es tatsächlich so läuft, dass die Sachen "automatisch" gemahnt werden ohne das ein echter Mensch draufschaut würde ich mir Gedanken über die Anwendbarkeit von §14 RDG machen:


> § 14 Widerruf der Registrierung
> Die zuständige Behörde widerruft die Registrierung ....
> 1.....
> 2......
> ...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Nessi88 schrieb:


> Was man von der Tür aus ersichtlich vorfindet ist allerdings was Anderes.
> Ein fast leerer Raum, leicht rechts eine Theke auf der sich Bergeweise Papierkram, Stofftiere und Anderes stapelt.


Dort sind (wie man ja am Klingelschild sieht, mehrere Parteien. Kann sein, dass du in die Räume eines anderen gelurt hattest. Ich war in einer anderen Sache (MCM Multimedia) auch mal dort und wenn man durch das (leere) Foyer geht, kommt man in eine astrein zum Büro umfunktionierte, riesige ehemalige Wohnung auf zwei Etagen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wenn es tatsächlich so läuft, dass die Sachen "automatisch" gemahnt werden ohne das ein echter Mensch draufschaut würde ich mir Gedanken über die Anwendbarkeit von §14 RDG machen:


Wie sonst kann man das Einlesen einer Tabell mit über 11000 Datensätzen wie die AZ schreibt) verstehen? Draufschauen beschränkt sich da allein auf das Papiernachfüllen bei der Druckmaschine und dem Einsortieren der Briefe in die Postboxen. Wenn das ein Kriterium für die Unzuverlässigkeit eines UInkassounternehmens sein würde, dann müssten aber ettliche dicht machen. Anfangen würde ich da bei Intrum über Acoreus bis hin zu A-W-T und dem Kalletaler. Die machen doch alle nichts anderes.


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Kriterium für die Unzuverlässigkeit eines Inkassounternehmens sein würde, dann müssten aber ettliche dicht machen.


Nur zu, habe ich kein Problem mit, meiner Meinung nach sind Inkassobüros an sich  sinnlose volkswirtschaftlich schädliche Geldvernichtungseinrichtungen. Warum soll es nicht möglich sein zumindest die Plausibilität einer Forderung zu prüfen bevor ich für einen ausländischen unbekannten Schuppen tausende Mahnungen raushaue? Ich erwarte ja nicht, dass sich das Inkassobüro von der Rechtmässigkeit jeder Einzelforderung überzeugt aber zumindest stichprobenartig mal den Forderungsgrund zu prüfen, ob die Forderung den überhaupt plausibel ist ist ja wohl nicht zuviel.


> Anfangen würde ich da bei Intrum über Acoreus bis hin zu A-W-T und dem Kalletaler. Die machen doch alle nichts anderes.


AWT ist kein Inkassobüro, die unterliegen anderen Reglungen.
Ansonsten gute Auswahl für den Anfang.


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



Teleton schrieb:


> ...sinnlose volkswirtschaftlich schädliche Geldvernichtungseinrichtungen...


:auslach:



Teleton schrieb:


> Warum soll es nicht möglich sein zumindest die Plausibilität einer Forderung zu prüfen ....


Wo steht bitte, dass die das müssen? Anders herum wäre es mir auch viel lieber! Früher habe ich mal in Computern gemacht, heute kümmere ich mich eigentlich nur noch um Forderungssachen dieser Art - das ist (mit Verlaub) Bullshit!



Teleton schrieb:


> AWT ist kein Inkassobüro, die unterliegen anderen Reglungen.


Nur kurz am Rande, wie DAS? Gerne per PN, da Dauerpatienten! :gaehn:


----------



## Wembley (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

In ihrem Mahnschreiben steht:


> Wir die Allinkasso GmbH Inkassobüro sind bevollmächtigt und beauftragt, die nachstehende Forderung einzuziehen, die *unserer Mandantschaft gegen Sie zusteht und fällig ist*.


Die Formulierung, dass die Forderung der "Mandantschaft zusteht", erweckt aber beim Mahnungsempfänger den Eindruck, als wäre diese eine Forderung (einzeln) geprüft worden. 

Kann man das nicht als einen Fall von "Täuschung" sehen?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Der Denkansatz hat was für sich. Man ist hier m.E. im Grenzbereich zu einer bewussten Täuschung im Sinne eines Betrugs.
Ob dieser Grenzbereich wirklich überschritten wurde, das zu klären wäre dann Aufgabe eines Strafprozesses.
Im Strafprozess ist es jedoch so, dass einwandfrei ein Vorsatz nachgewiesen müsste. Jemand, der eine solche Formulierung gebraucht, kann sich immer noch damit herausreden, "...im guten Glauben angenommen zu haben, dass die Forderung der Mandantschaft zusteht und fällig war...", und deshalb diese wenn auch fehlinterpretierbare Formulierung gewählt zu haben.
Es steht dort nicht ausdrücklich: "Wir haben die Forderung auf Rechtmäßigkeit überprüft und uns auch anhand der eingesehenen Unterlagen von der Fälligkeit überzeugt."
Die Formulierung kann den Eindruck erwecken, dass der Vorgang geprüft wurde. Nachweisbar ist jedoch m.M.n. nicht, dass dies auch so beabsichtigt wurde.

Solange ein Vorsatz nicht explizit nachweisbar ist, wird spätestens der Strafrichter passen. Eher noch wird gleich der StA einstellen. So, wie wir es zur Genüge kennen.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Interactive Win: Allinkasso will kein Geld mehr | Augsblog.de


> Interactive Win: Allinkasso will kein Geld mehr


http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1359759_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4289.html


> Inkasso-Betrug in Bayern
> Mahnungen von einer Firma, die es gar nicht gibt


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Inkasso-Betrug in Bayern


...muss richtig lauten:


> Inkasso-Betrug *über* Bayern


Der/die Initator/en aus Hessen (oder anderswo) hätten besser ein nichtmünchener Inkassounternehmen rauspicken sollen und schon gar keines, in dessen Wirkungskreis CB größeres Interesse erkennen lässt, als anderswo. DAS ist einfach blöd gelaufen!


----------



## sascha (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



> DAS ist einfach blöd gelaufen!



Blöd gelaufen ist es erst dann, wenn der Initiator wegen Betruges in mindestens 40 Fällen (so viele haben nämlich aktuell gezahlt) und versuchten Betruges in 9560 Fällen vor Gericht steht und dann auch verurteilt wird. Bis dahin ist das Ganze allenfalls ein Beweis dafür, wie hilflos deutsche Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft der gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen sowie organisierten Abzocke im Internet gegenüber stehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



sascha schrieb:


> wenn der Initiator wegen Betruges in mindestens 40 Fällen (so viele haben nämlich aktuell gezahlt) und versuchten Betruges in 9560 Fällen vor Gericht steht und dann auch verurteilt wird.


Zu was denn? Zu zwei Jahren auf Bewährung?


sascha schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist das Ganze allenfalls ein Beweis dafür, wie hilflos deutsche Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft der gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen sowie organisierten Abzocke im Internet gegenüber stehen.


Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ihre Ansässigkeit in München ein _gewisser Standortnachteil_ der Allinkasso ist  


Reducal schrieb:


> DAS ist einfach blöd gelaufen!


*höhn höhn*


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



> Durch die Kriminalpolizei Bad Homburg wurde ermittelt, dass die New Interactive Media Ltd bis dato weder im Handelsregister noch beim zuständigen Gewerbeamt zur Anmeldung kam.
> 
> Die als Geschäftsführer angegebene Person, ein 23-jähriger italienischer Staatsbürger aus Bad Homburg, ist  tatsächlich unter der angegebenen Anschrift in Bad Homburg angemeldet. Jedoch waren an seiner Wohnanschrift kein Briefkasten und kein Klingelschild mit Hinweisen auf seine Person oder die genannte Firma vorhanden.
> 
> ...


Polizeipresse: Polizeipräsidium Westhessen - PD Hochtaunus - POL-HG: PM der PD HT vom 20.10.08


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

[ir]Wird also Hochheim wieder seinem Ruf als Gemeinde mit dem höchsten Anteil Internetkrimineller gerecht?[/ir]


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



dvill schrieb:


> Die dem Inkassobüro zugeleiteten Forderungen sind frei erfunden.


Ich hebe diesen polizeilich festgestellten Sachverhalt besonders hervor. Diese Masche kann fallübergreifend wenigstens noch als Beispiel dienen.

Forderungssteller sind für ihre Forderung beweispflichtig. Wenn es polizeibekannt ist, dass die bekannt seriösen Geschäftsleute mit dubaiösen Tarnanzügen Forderungen frei erfinden und missbräuchlich beschaffte Datenbestände unberechtigt abkassieren lassen, könnte man das gut in die Standard-Argumentation gegen Kostenfallen einbauen.


----------



## sascha (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Auch hier: Interactive Win-Abzocke: Razzia und Festnahme: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## tausend1000 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: AVE Allinkasso*

[noparse] Habe genau das gleiche Problem mit allinkasso. Habe heute mit jemanden gesprochen von denen. Das ist etwas ganz faul.Die Adresse:interactiveWIN - An 2500 Gewinnspielen teilnehmen - mit nur einer einzigen Anmeldung!
Die Adresse wurde mir heute mitgeteilt.
Trau mich gar nicht diese Seite zu öffnen.Gruß tausend1000 [/noparse]


----------



## tausend1000 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Also nochmal aber jetzt ist es richtig.
[noparse]http://www.Interactive-win.com[/noparse]


----------



## Wembley (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



tausend1000 schrieb:


> Habe genau das gleiche Problem mit allinkasso.


Es gibt kein Problem mit allinkasso. Auch keines mit Interactive Win.

Lies das hier:


sascha schrieb:


> Interactive Win-Abzocke: Razzia und Festnahme: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Steht auch im Posting über dir. 

Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## goldbube (22 November 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen, da es mich auch betrifft.

habe am 19.11.2008 ein Schreiben von Allinkasso in München bekommen, mit dem Inhalt:
Sie zeigen hiermit an, dass die Forderung aus dem Vertragsverhältniss mit der TRC Telemedia AG abgetreten sei und ich sei verpflichtet einen Beitrag von 291,06 sofort zu bezahlen ansonsten würden Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen (Besuch des Gerichtsvollziehers, Lohnpfändung etc.) und weitere Kosten von ca. 155,00 € auf mich zukommen.

Ist in meinen Augen eine gewaltige Frechheit, da ich schon 4 mal der TRC Telemedia geschrieben habe, dass ich mit denen kein Vertragsverhältniss habe und was dann die Rechnung soll.
Sie haben mir im ersten Schreiben das Datum und die Uhrzeit mitgeteilt, wo ich angeblich den Dienst (Telefonsex) in Anspruch genommen habe.
ich habe in meiner Telefonanlage die Daten überprüft und es hat sich herausgestellt dass mein Sohn zwar die Nummer von denen angerufen hat aber in dem Verbindungsnachweis ist eine Verbindungsdauer von 1 Sekunde aufgeführt.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn man eine Telefonnummer anruft und nach einer Sekunde wieder auflegt ein Vertag zustande gekommen ist, mit der dann die erste Rechnung von 60,00 € gerechtfertigt ist, wie oben schon beschrieben bin ich im Augenblick bei einer Summe von 291,06 € angelangt die zu zahlen ist.

Aber die können lange warten bis ich zahle.


Viele Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle

Wolfgang


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*

Herr Google hat hier auch "schlagkräftige" Informationen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2008)

*AW: Allinkasso und Interactive Win*



goldbube schrieb:


> TRC Telemedia


@ Wolfgang, das ist hier allerdings der falsche Thread - besser dort: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...eil-2-trc-telemedia.html?highlight=Multimedia

Beim googeln nach "interactive" stieß ich nun auf einen Vorgang aus 2006. Im Netzweltforum schreibt da einer: 





> Nachdem ich in einer email von einem Gewinnspiel gelockt wurde, habe ich mich bei *pw-interactive.de* leider angemeldet um eine psp zu gewinnen. Eigentlich hätte ich mirs ja denken können, aber wie das so ist, muss man natürlich mitmachen.
> Naja soweit noch nichts schlimmes... In der Bestätigungs Mail zum Gewinnspiel stand dann schon was von *oxeo Gutscheinclub*. Und auf dessen Seite stand nur "Wir überarbeiten im Moment unsere Seiten, bitte besuchen Sie uns später nochmals!" Das war Mitte Januar. Heute bekam ich endlich die Rechnung von 83.88€ und auch die neue Seite von oxeo ist nun online.


Oxeo, das kam mir doch bekannt vor - auch so ein Frankfurter Projekt, für das die Münchener das Inkasso machten. Selber Auftraggeber, gleiche Masche?

@ all, sagt den Betroffenen das etwas?


----------

